# Labor Day Weekend



## Chasgirl

Just wondered where everyone is headed on Labor Day Weekend. It will be my last long weekend for a while. We have camping reservations at "Pat Mayse West", a federal campground on Pat Mayse Lake north of Paris, Texas. Never stayed there, never been there, kinda nervous about it in a good way. I waited so late to make plans that all of our regular places were full. Anyone know anything about it?

Where are YOU going?









Jana

P.S. Where did this thing come from?







It sure gets around . . .


----------



## 4ME

It's on staff!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

We will be packing or bags labor day weekend to prepare for our newest Outbacker







So I guess it will be labor packing weekend and then a campout in the maternity ward the next week









Scott


----------



## jdpm

Headed to Hunting Island State Park, South Carolina, on the Atlantic



Chasgirl said:


> Just wondered where everyone is headed on Labor Day Weekend. It will be my last long weekend for a while. We have camping reservations at "Pat Mayse West", a federal campground on Pat Mayse Lake north of Paris, Texas. Never stayed there, never been there, kinda nervous about it in a good way. I waited so late to make plans that all of our regular places were full. Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Where are YOU going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. Where did this thing come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure gets around . . .


----------



## skippershe

Scott and Jamie said:


> We will be packing or bags labor day weekend to prepare for our newest Outbacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess it will be labor packing weekend and then a campout in the maternity ward the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Sounds like it could be labor day on Labor Day then huh??









Oops! There I go again with another non-contributing thread post









Here...I'll redeem myself: We may be going to our secret beach spot


----------



## mskyoutback

We will probably have our Outback parked in a lot on the Ky. side of the Ohio river for the biggest Labor Day Fireworks show ever! We've made a day of it for the last couple of years and it works out great to view the fireworks and avoid the public "facilities." It's usually a pretty good time, so if anyone wants to join us, come on down!


----------



## renegade21rs

My signature says it all ...


----------



## Sluggo54

We will hold our breath until it's over, then start to relax as we can finally roam around again without a lot of pre-planning.

And you thought full-timing was easy!

Sluggo


----------



## gator_back

We are headed to Paynes Prairie State Park outside of Gainesville, Florida and going to the opening game of the Gators of course. 
GO GATORS!!


----------



## Lady Di

Whispering Pines Camping Estates in Benton, Pa. Sounds ritzy, but is truly laid back. We love it for a quiet getaway.


----------



## mswalt

We're going here. http://treetopsrvvillage.com/

Going to do some sightseeing and truck shopping.

Plus, just want to get out in the Outback again.

Mark


----------



## raynardo

After work on Friday, August 31, will be heading north out of Southern California and spending the night in beautiful Bakersfield. Then two nights in the KOA just outside of Yosemite, and from there we don't have anything definitively planned. We're just going to see what tickles our fancy and go/do that.

I work a 9/80 schedule, so by default we have Friday, September 7 off (as well as every other Friday - which allows us to take more than our share of three-day trips in the TT). So by taking three vacation days, September 4, 5, and 6, I end up with a nine day vacation. Sweet!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> We will be packing or bags labor day weekend to prepare for our newest Outbacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess it will be labor packing weekend and then a campout in the maternity ward the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


WOOHOO Scott and Jamie! ya know, WE are family and will be waiting for news and pix! 
Will you be bringing him to the rally? if so..DIBS on holding the newest Outbacker!







If you do go and he cries all night , he can stay with Doug, I believe Doug will be in that big ol trailer all alone!


----------



## Fire44

My son is in a 2 day soccer tournament in NJ. We had to change our plans from camping with friends in VA to camping alone in Elmer NJ. The things you do for the kids!!!!

Gary


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We will be packing or bags labor day weekend to prepare for our newest Outbacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess it will be labor packing weekend and then a campout in the maternity ward the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


WOOHOO Scott and Jamie! ya know, WE are family and will be waiting for news and pix! 
Will you be bringing him to the rally? if so..DIBS on holding the newest Outbacker!







If you do go and he cries all night , he can stay with Doug, I believe Doug will be in that big ol trailer all alone!
[/quote]

Hi Tawnya, We won't be making the fall rally. I have a black powder hunt that starts that weekened.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> We will be packing or bags labor day weekend to prepare for our newest Outbacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess it will be labor packing weekend and then a campout in the maternity ward the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


WOOHOO Scott and Jamie! ya know, WE are family and will be waiting for news and pix! 
Will you be bringing him to the rally? if so..DIBS on holding the newest Outbacker!







If you do go and he cries all night , he can stay with Doug, I believe Doug will be in that big ol trailer all alone!
[/quote]

Hi Tawnya, We won't be making the fall rally. I have a black powder hunt that starts that weekened.
[/quote]








We'll miss you for sure!


----------



## Paul and Amy

We are going to Moonshine and waiting for the Rally in October. Yeppers!
I got another post.


----------



## BoaterDan

Camp Dearborn in Milford, MI. They're having a big shindig with live band dance and all. Woo hoo!


----------



## Eagleeyes

Chasgirl said:


> Just wondered where everyone is headed on Labor Day Weekend. It will be my last long weekend for a while. We have camping reservations at "Pat Mayse West", a federal campground on Pat Mayse Lake north of Paris, Texas. Never stayed there, never been there, kinda nervous about it in a good way. I waited so late to make plans that all of our regular places were full. Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Where are YOU going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. Where did this thing come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure gets around . . .


We'll be heading out in our "maiden voyage" in our new 26RKS to Cathedral Pines Campground in Eustis, Maine (north west of Rangeley, ME, near Sugarloaf USA, just 20 miles from Canada, near where Maine, New Hampshire and Canada meet).
Our Labradoodle Disney will come with us, and we're SO looking forward to this! 2 weeks in the woods!!








Bob


----------



## Ghosty

QATAR - IRAQ - GERMANY -- 

15 day fun filled trip all paid for by uncle Sam and you...


----------



## Rip

East Harbor State Park Ohio and Cedar Point!!!!!!!


----------



## Camping Fan

I"ll be going to the Monroe County KOA for a camping weekend with my parents and sister/brother-in-law/niece.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Going to Fort Ebey State Park on Whidbey Island. Just a little pre-planning here. Got the reservations 9 months ago. One of our favorites.

Happy Camping!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Ghosty said:


> QATAR - IRAQ - GERMANY --
> 
> 15 day fun filled trip all paid for by uncle Sam and you...


wel you know the rules Mr.! PICTURES!


----------



## Roadrunner

We will be packing up the Outback and heading out to a KOA in Hot Spring Arkansas. While we are there we will be going to Magic Springs amusement park and Crystal Falls water park.


----------



## BeachHut

Brookings, Oregon to visit the in-laws...unfortunately not in the outback







But can't wait for the SoCal Rally in October!

Gwen


----------



## Chacfamily

Fire44 said:


> My son is in a 2 day soccer tournament in NJ. We had to change our plans from camping with friends in VA to camping alone in Elmer NJ. The things you do for the kids!!!!
> 
> Gary


We had to cancel our trip to Holiday World/Lake Rudoplh for a soccer tournament. Still sending the younger one to grandma's for the weekend (since she doesn't care to hang out at the fields for 2 days) and we will meet her Monday for a day of fun in the sun.

Will definatley do Holiday world next year...


----------



## Buckslayer

Port Huron KOA with 6 other families


----------



## fredr

We will be heading to Locust Lake, near Pottsville, Pa. It is a great state park to visit in PA.


----------



## Abbe

We're heading to Bayley's in Maine.


----------



## montanabound

I'm sure everyone here knows where we'll be going this weekend but just in case you haven't been following along........we are headed to Glacier National park.........YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

montanabound said:


> I'm sure everyone here knows where we'll be going this weekend but just in case you haven't been following along........we are headed to Glacier National park.........YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


wow! it's an awesome place!


----------



## ARzark

We're off to Branson, MO for 3 nights at America's Best Campground ... Finally


----------



## alabamaoutback

I am trading in my 18' Forest River for a 23 RS on Wed. of this week and heading to Camping on the Gulf in Destin, FL. I have enjoyed the information found on this site. Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## prevish gang

We are heading to Grey's Point on the Northern Neck of Virginia with about 12 other families for a mini rally. If anyone wants to join us, send me a PM and maybe we can still get you in.

Darlene


----------



## Nathan

We're off to my Parent's cottage. The OB stays home for the crazy weekends around here in MI. There's just too much traffic to make it fun, and the campgrounds can get a little crazy too.


----------



## Stan

Yogi's Jellystone at Caledonia WI, just outside Racine, it's close to home!


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Lake Lanier Islands Campground on Lake Lanier just north of Atlanta. Shuttle to water park for Brian, so close to home I'm going back for the boat so we can bring it right up to the site. Fishing, tubing, cruising and relaxing close to home this year.
N. GA Campers, there may be a few sites left. Come on over .

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## N7OQ

To work







Hope everyone else has a great time.


----------



## cooplash

We will be at Anvil CG in Williamsburg Thurs-Mon, with trips to Water Country USA and Busch Gardens Europe planned. A little scared of the crowds, but what the heck!









Have a good holiday everyone! Beth


----------



## regsue814

We'll be heading to Seward, AK for our final halibut trip of the year.


----------



## wolfwood

We're staying home (YEAH!!!!!!). We don't do the camping thing on these crazy holiday weekends - especially this one - as everyone who comes North is coming for their last hurrah. We'll have the place almost to ourselves (ok - except for egregg) after Labor Day and, then, we'll go back to enjoy our mtns and start our camping!!! Besides - the new Roo comes home on Saturday














so we'll have the long weekend to do all our mods and prep her for her maiden voyage the following Friday. Gotta find the perfect place for







!!!!


----------



## mgoblue26rs

We are going to Sterling State Park in Monroe Michigan with 2 other families. If any Outbackers are going to be there let us know it would be nice to meet some Outbackers.

George


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

staying home...........again..............as has been the story of the summer







. I do think we could go somewhere now, Rick is driving and maybe a short distance of 2-3 hours would work but hadn't planned anything , I suppose short notice would be impossible now. 
After 20 years in this house we are saying gbye to baseboard heat and the in the wall A/C unit and installing central heat and air. We are having the upstairs done only as we we live in split entry and there is no room for duct work downstairs, it's only 2 bedrooms, bath, and laundry down there anyway and since it's partially underground it's not too bad. The upstairs will have the air handler and duct work in attic. This all came about when the wall unit started complaining in the heat of the summer. I have never minded baseboard heat as I like the zonal only when needed heating. But, it's time to move up and live comfortably in the summer and since it was just a few hundred more to add heat, why not? So there is electrical to re route and add...blah blah.Rick will do what he can to help but he's in no shape ( leg or uh, well, weight







wise) to be crawling around in the attic !but he can start pulling base boards etc. If anyone has few extra $$$$$$ they are not needing, you can send em!







ha!ha!. The money spent will be well worth the added value to the house, just keep saying that Tawnya, keep saying it.


----------



## OregonCampin

We are headed here: John Neal Memorial Park - First time to this park, but it looks really nice.


----------



## Eagleeyes

regsue814 said:


> We'll be heading to Seward, AK for our final halibut trip of the year.


I suppose you're going just for...."the halibut"??

Bob


----------



## wolfwood

...sounds a bit fishy to me!


----------



## Eagleeyes

wolfwood said:


> ...sounds a bit fishy to me!


Well, you're from NH....of COURSE it sounds fishy!!


----------



## h2oman

Going here
http://www.renaissanceesmeralda.com/


----------



## GoVols

Moving my mother-in-law into her new condo.


----------



## mswalt

> Moving my mother-in-law into her new condo


Well, if you can't move her to the mausoleum, a condo is next best.









HEY!! I'm only kidding.

Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u

No camping as stated earlier.

Definitive plan is now for a swimming pool party at my BIL's house up the hwy about 20 minutes.

No traffic, no hassles, no worries!


----------



## Brad1

Yes, even with our 2 week old, we will be hitting the road this weekend. Going to Dillon State Park in Ohio... near Columbus. We are going with some friends and their parents. Should be a nice "cooler" weekend. They are thinking of getting an Outback TOO! I will make sure they get enough KoolAid this weekend.


----------



## kywoman

Shawnee State Park in Ohio.
Anyone camped here before? 
Stephanie


----------



## Chasgirl

Thanks to everyone who responded. I really enjoyed seeing all the different places we are going. Have Fun!


----------



## egregg57

Chasgirl said:


> Just wondered where everyone is headed on Labor Day Weekend. It will be my last long weekend for a while. We have camping reservations at "Pat Mayse West", a federal campground on Pat Mayse Lake north of Paris, Texas. Never stayed there, never been there, kinda nervous about it in a good way. I waited so late to make plans that all of our regular places were full. Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Where are YOU going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. Where did this thing come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure gets around . . .


Bayleys Camping Resort, Pine Point, Maine!!

Bayleys


----------



## Eagleeyes

egregg57 said:


> Just wondered where everyone is headed on Labor Day Weekend. It will be my last long weekend for a while. We have camping reservations at "Pat Mayse West", a federal campground on Pat Mayse Lake north of Paris, Texas. Never stayed there, never been there, kinda nervous about it in a good way. I waited so late to make plans that all of our regular places were full. Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Where are YOU going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. Where did this thing come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure gets around . . .


Bayleys Camping Resort, Pine Point, Maine!!

Bayleys
[/quote]

Near Old Orchard, right?


----------



## johnp

To much going on plus those people up in NH don't like us non NH people around so this is bad 3 days off....HMMMMM maybe its off to the dealers for some end of the month and season haggling














my fovorite game.

John


----------



## kyoutback

We will be taking our Outback to the middle of all this craziness again this year. Riverfest

We get there early and stay late.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

change of plans. Not fun ones, but a change. We are headed to Missoula tomorrow, emergency of sorts. Rick's aunt has to have leg amputated and she is high risk surgery. Time for the family to be together but not a good time this time. 
On Friday if all is well we plan to drop by the KOA in Missoula and drop in and see if the Outbacker living there for 5 months is home and exchange howdies!


----------



## samvalaw

We'll be at Holiday Travel Park in sunny Va. Beach, Va.!


----------



## Fanatical1

We are going to Mohican State Park in Ohio! Were leaving this afternoon for the Holiday weekend.









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7748


----------



## 'Ohana

We will be visiting Yard Park(aka home)









Ed


----------



## luv2camp

We'll be at Starlite in Stevens, PA for the long weekend - with a trip to Knoebels on Friday first.


----------



## egregg57

Eagleeyes said:


> Just wondered where everyone is headed on Labor Day Weekend. It will be my last long weekend for a while. We have camping reservations at "Pat Mayse West", a federal campground on Pat Mayse Lake north of Paris, Texas. Never stayed there, never been there, kinda nervous about it in a good way. I waited so late to make plans that all of our regular places were full. Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Where are YOU going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. Where did this thing come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure gets around . . .


Bayleys Camping Resort, Pine Point, Maine!!

Bayleys
[/quote]

Near Old Orchard, right?
[/quote]

Yup!


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> To much going on plus those people up in NH don't like us non NH people around so this is bad 3 days off....HMMMMM maybe its off to the dealers for some end of the month and season haggling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fovorite game.
> 
> John


What do ya mean us NH people don't like you RI people!? You're a New Englander..An Outbacker....Whats not to like?!!


----------



## E9E1CEF

Leaving this afternoon for Hunting Island State Park, SC. The weather is not cooperating now, very overcast with rain this morning, lots of rain. Hope the site is not flooded out. Enjoy your weekend.
CEF


----------



## Thor

We will be in upper state NY. Hopefully friends of ours will drop by.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> To much going on plus those people up in NH don't like us non NH people around so this is bad 3 days off....HMMMMM maybe its off to the dealers for some end of the month and season haggling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fovorite game.
> 
> John


Well - those of us in NH KNOW that's not really the reason....but I guess its okay if you need to use us as an excuse!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

after staying home since May due to Rick's leg injury we are officially leaving Sept. 13 for 7 days--yeah! Portland area then on to the Oregon Coast somewhere. FINALLY!
( rumor has it there is a RV show in Portland when we are there-GULP) .


----------



## Zymurgist

Well, this weekend I'm coming home, rather than going out. In the past 5 weeks I've spent 7 (non-consecutive) nights at home. Over 3 weeks of moving a sailboat from Acadia Maine to mid Chesapeake Bay MD, and one week camping with the family in Connecticut. Pictures and more to follow on both adventures.

So this weekend is just local R&R, and catching up on the stuff that needs to be done here at home.

Safe travels everyone, and Happy Labor Day!

Carl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Zymurgist said:


> Well, this weekend I'm coming home, rather than going out. In the past 5 weeks I've spent 7 (non-consecutive) nights at home. Over 3 weeks of moving a sailboat from Acadia Maine to mid Chesapeake Bay MD, and one week camping with the family in Connecticut. Pictures and more to follow on both adventures.
> 
> So this weekend is just local R&R, and catching up on the stuff that needs to be done here at home.
> 
> Safe travels everyone, and Happy Labor Day!
> 
> Carl


would love to see pics!


----------



## kmcfetters

No where--getting ready for the big opening day of deer season ----going camping twice in Sept---so no big deal.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor said:


> We will be in upper state NY. Hopefully friends of ours will drop by.
> 
> Thor


It was nice to see some great friends on this weekend, got to spend a very nice time with them









Thanks Bud!! and thanks for the Diet Bud.....not a Moosehead but it was nice and cold.


----------

